# Drew Barrymore gets a Toyota!



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

But an AWD Hybrid Sienna Minivan, not a 4WD gas guzzling 4Runner 😢💔




__ https://www.facebook.com/100044506233470/posts/370776677749204


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

"Paid Partnership"


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The snowflakes would've crucified her and boycotted her show if she'd gotten a V8 4RUNNER.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

And anyone cares why?


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Did you really start a thread about Drew Barrymore getting a Toyota??


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

At least she is consistent and frugal for Hollywood Royalty.

Worth about $125M and claims Steven Spielberg and Sophia Loren as godparents...


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> And anyone cares why?


No one cares. But OP is a Toyota fan-boy so I guess it made him feel all warm and fuzzy.

For the record, I have a Corolla and it's been a great car, but I don't understand why people get off on flogging some particular brand.

Maybe he's a closet influencer for Toyota and we just don't know. Mods might want to keep an eye on this.


@MHR


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Safar said:


> But an AWD Hybrid Sienna Minivan, not a 4WD gas guzzling 4Runner 😢💔
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I never realized her teeth were snuggly like that.
Not ashamed to admit it cause
I'm looking at her big cans 🤣


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> I never realized her teeth were snaggly like that.
> Not ashamed to admit it cause
> I'm looking at her big cans 🤣


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

I have great respect and admiration for Toyota, that's all.


----------



## Safar (Mar 23, 2020)

Call them boring and old school and all you want, but you cannot deny the fact that they make quality products. They didn't become the biggest by accident.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

They're boring & old school. There I called them


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Safar said:


> I have great respect and admiration for Toyota, that's all.


I do too, but you won't see me going around making promotional threads for them.

On my audible account I have a copy of _The Toyota Way_.

If you're really that into them I suggest you pick up a copy.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> I do too, but you won't see me going around making promotional threads for them.
> 
> On my audible account I have a copy of _The Toyota Way_.
> 
> If you're really that into them I suggest you pick up a copy.


The Deming Way.

Mostly, Americans ignored him, but the Japanese saw merit in his teachings and bootstrapped themselves into a manufacturing powerhouse.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

> *Drew Barrymore gets a Toyota!*


And...? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

and? we already know your love of Toyota's has no limits. Precious prius aside.


----------

